# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Motorcycle/camper hybrid - photo

## Jon

Motorcycle/camper hybrid. A compromise to a mid-life crisis? An invitation to an end-of-life crisis?



Previously:
Drag racer switches motorcycles mid-race

----------

Captn Roy (Aug 22, 2018),

carloski (Dec 24, 2021),

Miloslav (Dec 10, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 30, 2017),

rossbotics (Oct 1, 2017),

Seedtick (Sep 30, 2017),

Trojan Horse (Oct 1, 2017),

Wildwilly (Nov 26, 2021)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Now that is too cool, like to see pictures of the interior.

Ralph

----------

bob47907 (Aug 21, 2019)

----------


## rekdr

> Now that is too cool, like to see pictures of the interior.
> 
> Ralph



I agree lets see the interior, looks like a cool way to travel.

----------


## dcorb

> I agree lets see the interior, looks like a cool way to travel.



A little more info and two more pictures.

https://www.rvwheellife.com/?p=2520

https://www.rvwheellife.com/?p=1054

----------


## dcorb



----------

Charron63 (Dec 2, 2017),

Jon (Sep 30, 2017),

Trojan Horse (Oct 1, 2017)

----------


## dcorb

"Our Alaskan Cruiser", un "Camper Trike" for Jeeeezuss! - Real Kewl Trash (Redux)

----------


## rossbotics

Yep
Thats a mid life crisis if I ever seen one, like Ralph said I would like see the inside

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Seedtick (May 10, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## Jon



----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 16, 2018),

Wildwilly (Nov 26, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

The VW is very nice, but the truck-trike is an imaginative overload. Hate to guess the $$ tied up, or extreme desire to attract attention, but looks to be a first rate build. Hard to say if this was an inspiration, or developed over a long period, but someone has access to a lot of parts!

----------

bob47907 (Aug 21, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

The truck-trike seemed like it would catch a lot of air.

Ralph

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------


## Frank S

I think that VW and the gooseneck caravan was featured in Popular Mechanics about 30 years ago.

----------


## Frank S

While we are on the subject of cool looking trikes here are some pics of a couple that I have seen personally


And now for a couple of trikes that I built

----------


## Wildwilly

"The VW is very nice, but the truck-trike is an imaginative overload. Hate to guess the $$ tied up, or extreme desire to attract attention, but looks to be a first rate build. Hard to say if this was an inspiration, or developed over a long period, but someone has access to a lot of parts!"

I'd just say that someone is very smart & determined!  :Clapping:

----------

